# New. Help?



## jkat797 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey guys, i recently had the droid charge, but due to the lack of development, and the fact that i could get a droid x for free, i though "hey, i might as well try this". So ive got a couple questions for you droid x veterans. Are there any ROM's that run the latest version of motoralas application platform (like that the droid 3 runs)? Also, how stable is the ICS rom that is in beta 2? And if i wanted to run it (i believe its associated wwith cm9) could i just root from stock, wipe everything in clockwork and flash it right away or is there more i need to do? and what are the best roms out there in your preference? Lastly, i wanted to know if there was something like "odin" for Motorola devices, because odin helped me alot with my samsung devices everytime i thought i got bricked. thanks in advance! looking forward to joining the community!


----------



## dr01dx (Dec 21, 2011)

well the encounter is stable for me, you just gotta get past the bugs. I think you should sbf to .602, root and then install via bootstrap recovery. i think thats how that goes, i could be wrong. when i flash a rom its in my head the steps to take, i believe thats right. what version are you on now? i went from miui to encounter ics with wiping data, cache, dalvik and battery stats. and all is working, except for the items he listed as not working.

i perfer the "pure" google experience, no bloat or other crap, i dont use blur, or care what it is. I like my gmail, voice, gosms pro, and thats it. i dont know much about the droid 3, i should lol, but i focus mainly on the x for the time being. if you want a super cool ics experience, sell the x and get the gnex.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Check my signature.

It'll contain usefull info so you don't accidentally short-step somewhere...even though you seem to know what you're doing.

And if you're on .602 (as explained by my link) you can flash EICS as you described.
I just did, actually.
It's snappier than sin.
I restored a backup, however...I was just dying to get a taste of ICS.

I'd recommend (for the time being)
RevNumbers CM7 builds...
Or MIUI Defy Base 2.
http://rootzwiki.com...us-defx-part-2/

If you're into blurry...
Liberty is great.

I've also heard good things about Vortex.


----------

